# RightMark CPU Clock Utility 2.30



## PCGH_Thilo (2. September 2007)

Eine neue Version des RightMark CPU Clock Utilities ist erschienen. Die Version 2.30 hat folgendes Changelog.

  Changes to this version include (in reverse chronological order):
New official EULA added to the installation package (in English and Russian languages).
Improved design of the main CPU P-states table editor.
Minor UI fix of the Advanced CPU settings page, Intel Core 2 CPU families.
RMClock Updater: Fixed update installation procedure to handle updating of all files of an update package.
Brand new UI design of the main CPU P-states table editor.
Fixed battery tray icon context menu availability at program startup.
RMClock PRO: Added new event type: calendar (one time only, daily, weekly).
Added monitoring graph grid color selection.
Improved drawing of the monitoring graphs with custom graph background.
Changed default text color of CPU frequency, CPU temperature and Battery tray icons.
Improved drawing of CPU frequency and CPU temperature tray icons: no transparency color restriction.
Improved efficiency of P-states transitions logic with official AMD K8 PST schemes.
Modified "CpuTempOffset" registry tweak format to allow per-core CPU temperature offsets.
Fixed applying of Intel EIST enable setting at startup.
Fixed custom power plan not being created correctly on Windows Vista.
Fixed per-profile OSPM settings applying on Windows Vista.
Added desktop/mobile Intel Core2 CPU type selection.
RMClock PRO: Fixed "OS power scheme changes" event handling on Windows Vista.
RMClock PRO: Added new event type: enter into system standby.
Improved handling of incompatible registry settings (prevents sudden loss of the module licenses).
Added new AMD K8 NPT CPU default P-states tables.
Added support for new Intel CPUs (Pentium Dual Core, Celeron 4xx, new Core 2 revisions).
Added support for new Intel southbridges (ICH8M and ICH9 families).
Added process/thread realtime priority setting (as a registry tweak).
Added advanced logging options to the Settings page.
Unlocked "Hard C4E" option for Intel Core 2 CPUs.
Fixed incorrect determination of certain Intel Core 2 CPUs as "mobile" ones.
Fixed "Apply changes?" confirmation dialog problem on main window hiding/restoring.
Added "check-after-apply" for the advanced CPU settings at startup.
Added option to enable/disable battery devices auto-detection on insertion/removal.
Added settings to force battery life time and charge/discharge rate estimation.
Implemented per-profile manage OSPM setting on Windows 2000/XP/Vista.
Added full-featured support for OSPM setting management on Windows Vista.
Disabled OSPM settings tab when OSPM management is disabled.
Changed OSPM settings format and appearance on Windows 2000/XP.
Fixed "Disable OS CPU power management" setting on Windows 2000/XP.
Improved AMD K8 CPU core temperature reading routine.
Implemented "interactive" Apply button behavior in all property pages.
Fixed AC power/battery icon resources loading when localization DLLs are used.
Added handling of "TaskbarCreated" message on Windows Vista.
RMClock PRO: Added new event type: resume from standby.
RMClock PRO: Added new event type: power status change.
RMClock PRO: Added new event type: OS power scheme changes.
RMClock PRO: Fixed inactivation of currently active actions on disabling with a check box.
Added Celsius/Farenheit temperature display setting.
Added option to skip CPUID check (as a registry tweak).
Fixed battery tray icon context menu availability at program startup.
Added showing/hiding of individual Monitoring graphs.
Fixed Advanced CPU settings (AMD K8, Transmeta) context menu positions.
Changed copyright of all modules to match official company name.
Moved combo boxes items to the resource strings (aids in localization).


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2007)

*AW: RightMark CPU Clock Utility 2.30 erschienen*

Uff, das is aber ne Riesenlatte an Verbesserungen...
normalerweise bin ich nicht so der freund davon mir immer die neuesten Versionen vn Programmen besorgen zu müssen wenn es nicht sein muss... aber hier wäre es ne Überlegung wert^^


----------

